# Quick question about feeding shrimp...



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Would you eat it? If not, resist the temptation to feed it to Ranger.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

nope. He might eat them but they might be blah.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I've never heard anything against feeding shrimp, so sometimes I'll give the dogs a few at a time when I've also had a bag go old.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Two dogs eat them, the other does NOT want to!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I thought slightly freezer burned stuff wasn't bad for dogs - can't people eat it, it just tastes a little funky? So no freezer burned stuff for Ranger?

My parents were asking since they found some freezer burned ground beef and they were wondering if Ranger could eat it. He does get some raw meat about once a week so it shouldn't upset his system. 

*Mighty Casey's Mom - *No, I wouldn't eat it - but he eats a lot of other stuff I wouldn't! Sticks, spiders, the occasional poopsicle...:


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I think if you are just dealing with freezer burn that it would be fine to feed him. If it's been in there for longer than 6 months, I wouldn't feed it to him.


----------



## eirepup (Apr 14, 2010)

I feed Finn prawns or shrimp every so often he loves them. He loves pretty much all meat, fish or seafood though . . anything that was once alive.


----------

